# Sequel fanfic to an old animated movie



## NS56676 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello. Yes, I'm recommending a fanfic from over 10 years ago in the FA forums because it's actually an anthro mouse fanfic, but do you guys remember the 1990s film "The Nutcracker Prince"? If you don't, then maybe the fanfic would either introduce you to or help you remember it. It's called "The Nutcracker Prince II: The Mouseking's Tale", which I just read when I first started checking out the movie four years ago, but apparently, it's a redemption fanfic about the Mouse King, who is the movie's villain. Even the director of the movie himself liked the fanfic after the author showed it to him. Here's a link to the fanfic, which you should read: https://www.fanfiction.net/s/7497982/1/The-Nutcracker-Prince-II-The-Mouseking-s-Tale

It also has some beautiful illustrations:


			https://www.deviantart.com/shaylaplumfairy/gallery/81140131/the-mouseking-s-tail-2
		

https://www.deviantart.com/gdenofa/gallery/34658527/the-mouseking-s-tale (this link also has screenshots from the movie)


----------

